# Остеохондроз, протрузия С3-С4, эпикондилиты обоих локтей, онемение рук



## Leana_95 (1 Июл 2015)

Добрый день!


Пожалуйста, помогите разобраться:

Мне 30лет, имеется шейный остеохондроз,протрузия С3-С4 2 мм (выявлено с помощью МРТ) и гипермобильность суставов(диагноз ревматолога).
Травмирована левая рука(неловко поднималась с дивана,хрустнул локоть,потом рука опухла по локоть и онемели мизинец и безымянный пальцы), бесследно травма не прошла, на протяжении 4-ех лет переодически при физической нагрузке начинается боль и онемение.

В начале этого года я,возможно,повредила шею, боли не было, но во время физической нагрузки впервые так случилось, что занемели обе руки и подбородок, такого раньше не было. Потом через месяц примерно обострились боли в левой руке, проверила ее с помощью узи - по результатам синдром кубитального канала и медиальный эпикондилит.Травматолог прописала УВТ, сделала уже 3 сеанса.Но вдруг начала болеть правая рука!Хотя я ничего такого ей не делала.Причем если на левой болел именно нерв, боль была ноющая, тот тут именно локоть,больно на него давить,ощущаю жжение,по симптомам одновременно и наружний,и внутренний эпикондилит, хирург и травматолог разводят руками... Я не понимаю, откуда это взялось на здоровой руке, которая у меня и сильнее, и нагружала я ее эти 3 недели ,как обычно... Я теперь даже плавать не могу, ничего стараюсь не новить в руках...
Сдала ревмапробы на всякий случай (Соэ,СРБ,АСЛ-О,РФ - все в норме).

Еще два момента, не знаю,важно ли это, но это единственно,чего я делала необычного,а именно впервые принимала следующие лекарства:

Незадолго до обостреня болей в левой руке и появления их в правой я принимала Париет по назначению гастроэнтеролога в дозировке 20мг 2 раза в день в течение 2 недель.Начались побочки в виде ужасных болей в суставах, гастроэнтереолог сказала,что препараты группы ИПП могут такое вызывать, но это не опасно и пройдет после отмены.Болело все просто невыносимо,обклеивалась вольтареновым пластрем, после отмены препарата боли в шеей и ногах ушли,но именно тогда обострилась боль в левой руке.

Также я принимала Тафен-назаль спрей для лечения ринита в течение 3 или больше недель. ЛОР сказал,что спрей безопасен. Но когда я стала искать причины боле в суствах, я данный спрей тоже изучила и обнаружила,что он содержит кортикостероиды, отмена которых может вызвать боли в мыщцах и суставах.

Но я нигде не нашла подтверждения тому,что что могут быть такие воспаления ни от одного,ни от другого препарата.

Если честно,не знаю, за что ухватиться и искать причину. Все эти годы берегла левую руку, но с правой никогда не было проблем,а тут на пустом месте,да еще и два вида эпикондилита сразу. Я уже обоащалась с травматологу с вопросом от том,как лечить левую руку, но она травмированная и обострение болей было понятно. Но возникновение этого же заболевания в другой руке говорит о том,что причина в чем-то еще. Хирург высказал предположение,что дело в шее.


Может ли появление эпикондилита это быть связано с шеей? Могло ли там что-то сместиться?
Какие анализы и обследования стоит провести? Поможет ли мануальная терапия?


Спасибо!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Июл 2015)

Необходим тщательный неврологический осмотр.
По изложенной информации можно предполагать о наличии компрессионно-ишемической нейропатии левого локтевого нерва в кубитальном канале.
Эпикондилиты являются одной из разновидностей экстравертебральных синдромов при дорсопатии (остеохондрозе) шейного отдела позвоночника.


----------



## Leana_95 (10 Сен 2015)

Добрый день!

Все эти месяцы обследовалась, что со мной,так и не выяснили. Была у двух неврологов, одна вообще ничего не поняла,вторая сказала,что это спина и мне нужно срочно к ним в клинику на ЛФК(уверенна,что она всем так говорит,чтобы завербовать). Сейчас ,возможно, отправят на энмг. Ревматолог сказал, что заболевание не ревматическое(сдавала АЦЦП,АСЛ-О,РФ,СРБ - все отрицательное).
Острый синдром выражался в пульсирующих болях в спине,температура 37,6, СОЭ выросло до 30,слабость,спина жутко болела,локти опухли с внутренней стороны, сгибались-разгибались свободно,но вокруг кололо и мышцы предплечий болели.
Инфекционист также проверял меня.Высказали предположение, что это реактивация вируса герпес зостер,посадили на иммуномодуляторы и противовирусные.Пью,пока не понятно, помогает или нет.
Психотерапевт выписала нейролептик(решили,если это психосоматика, должно помочь).
Легкие чистые. Стрептококка нет,миндалины спокойные.Гормоны щитовидки сейчас проверяю.Если это важно,то по об.ан. мочи терапевт определила,что у меня обезвоживание.

На данный момент локти воспалены,воспаление вялотекущее,иногда покалывают мышцы,острой боли нет,но после любой нагрузки чувствую дискомфорт,иногда онемение.Даже после мытья посуды.Не могу делать элементарные вещи,боюсь обострений.

Есть ли еще догадки,что это может быть?Или дождаться энмг,а потом лечить именно спину? У меня дисплазия соединительной ткани в принципе.Могут ли мне помочь препараты гиалуроной кислоты,например? Я не могу начать ЛФК,пока боли не уйдут...И я даже не знаю,что мне начинать без диагноза.


----------



## Pavel90 (10 Сен 2015)

Leana_95 написал(а):


> Психотерапевт выписала нейролептик(решили,если это психосоматика, должно помочь).



Только в нашей дибильной стране с определенной долей безмозглых врачей. Боли в спине и ВБН подгоняют к психосоматике. Не ешьте эти нейролептики. Пусть этот психотерапевт лично сам своих детей кормит этим гамном. Увидите, в жизни своим детям психосоматику не поставит при таких симпиомах, как у вас.

Для вас скажу. Каждый шейный позвонок отвечает за разные ощущения в органах головы. Чем ниже позвонок, действие идет на органы ниже - руки и прочее. У кого язык немеет.

У меня такое подозрение, что некоторые врачи неврологи в России или это не знают. Или тупо прикидываются, дабы не лечить.



Leana_95 написал(а):


> об.ан. мочи терапевт определила,что у меня обезвоживание.


Естественно, дайте угадаю. Состояние тяжелое, мало едите по причине болезни. Здесь терапевтом не нужно быть, чтобы это понять.



> Высказали предположение, что это реактивация вируса герпес зостер,посадилинаиммуномодуляторыипротивовирусные



Хоть анализы делали на это предположение от балды? Перед тем как кушать таблы и обогащать аптеки. 

С шейным отделом у вас проблемы. Щас можно оббежать всех врачей. Каждый что то придумает. Но халтурит здесь основной врачь, который должен это лечить - невролог.

У меня при правостороннем шейном сколиозе - на боли в правой части головы - 5 неврологов не обратили внимание на кранивертебральный переход. ПЯТЬ! И не обратили внимание на шейный сколиоз очень сильно заметный. И как это можно понять? Выписка у всех одна и таже - мексидол и и прочая хрень.

Только на этом форуме блин. Заочно врачи нормальные смогли указать на мою проблему. ЗАОЧНО. Что в принципе сложно. У меня же 5 очных неврологов хлопало ушами.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Сен 2015)

> ....У кого язык немеет....


И какой корешок дает онемение языка?


> ...Острый синдром выражался в пульсирующих болях в спине,температура 37,6, СОЭ выросло до 30,слабость,спина жутко болела,локти опухли с внутренней стороны, сгибались-разгибались свободно,но вокруг кололо и мышцы предплечий болели....


Ревматолог смотрел?


----------



## Pavel90 (11 Сен 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ....У кого язык немеет....
> 
> И какой корешок дает онемение языка?


Я не знаю какой. Но есть реальные люди, с которыми я лично знаком. У которых проблемы в шее. После остеопата - онемение может временно пройти.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Сен 2015)

Остеопатические техники потому и не признаются всеми врачами, что имеют под собой психотерапевтическую основу. Так может у этих реальных пацанов проблемы были не в шее?


----------



## Leana_95 (11 Сен 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И какой корешок дает онемение языка?
> Ревматолог смотрел?



Добрый день! Смотрел. Его заключение, других врачей и все анализы и снимки вечером выложу.
По словам ревматолога,ревматологии тут нет. У меня в роду РА по женской линии,поэтому сказала мне наблюдаться,но на данный момент все в порядке, порекомендовала к эндокринологу сходить только, проверить гормоны(у меня узел давно уже,гормоны всегда в норме были). И потом у меня ведь реально сами суставы не болят, гнутся,не воспалены. Воспалено рядом,получается.

Я вечером разберу все анализы и снимки и выложу сюда. 

Могу пока просто рассказать более подробно,что в принципе со мной произошло в плане здоровья странного нетипичного для меня,может,это важно и прояснит ситуацию.

В марте - в первые был случай онемения обеих рук и лица(если быть точной,во время интимной близости партнер сильно навалился),повторялось несколько раз, руки вообще не слушались. К врачу не обращалась с этим, просто отказались от определенных позиций. Так же у меня руки немного сводило во время плавания, плавание я бросила в мае,когда левая рука начала сильно беспокоить.
В мае - начались острые головные боли, причем именно во время оргазма, не зависившие от позиции и державшиеся по нескольку дней. Вот с этим уже побежала к неврологу,сделали МРТ,ничего не нашли, я попила танакан, спазмолитики и мидокалм - прошло и больше не повторялось.
В мае же начались ноющие боли в левой руке - потягала гантельки, - с которой я снова пошла к неврологу. 
Сделала узи-обнаружили эпикондилит и синдром кубитального канала, прописали медикаменты, сказали,если не поможет, то оперировать.Тогда же было обострение болей в шее, у меня бывает иногда:пила мидокалм, мазала мазями.Начала пить Терафлекс - стало еще хуже, стали все суставы хрустеть,которые раньше были тихие, рука стала сильнее болеть.
В июне заболела ларигитом, две недели болела, потом начала УВТ. 
Пока делала УВТ на левую руку, вдруг заныла и начала опухать правая. К этому присоединились жуткие боли в трапециевидных мышцах,мышцы плеч были каменные,очень спазмированы. Шея или голова при этом всем не болели. Но боли в спине были жуткие,будто нарыв пульсировал, причем больше с правой стороны, трогать ребра невозможно было на спине.
Так же в течение этих месяцев несколько раз было подозрение на аппендицит, скорая ничего не находила,говорили,это колит от нпвс-ов,которые я пила переодически. 
Сделала за этот период сделала 4 мрт - шеи,грудного отдела и обеих рук.В шее протрузия 2,5, в грудном ничего - сколиоз только и начало остеохондроза, в обеих руках синовиты,начальные признаки артроза,эпикондилиты.
Начала ходить на мануальную терапию, бросила после 4-раза, т.к. у меня возобновились пульсирующие боли в спине,температура, мануальщик сказала,что с таким на массаж нельзя ходить.
Пересдала анализы на вирусы в институте Гамалеи.Анализ показал,что у меня вирус варицелле зостер по показателям так выглядит,будто это обострение хронической инфекции, либо я им только заразилась, но показатели такие,что по ним точно сказать нельзя, все выложу вечером.
Итого:
Терапевт - меня продуло.
1 невролог - ничего не поняла,отправила на иголки.
2 невролог из клиники Дикуля - во всем виновата спина(сколиоз,с-образный,насколько знаю,не обследовала никогда,но сама вижу - плечи разной высоты,таз перекручен, сильный прогиб в пояснице,сутулость и т.п.), мне нужно лфк в клинике Дикуля.
3 невролог - созванивалась с мамой подруги,она невролог,сказала делать энмг проверить,есть ли компрессия в шее(на мрт ничего такого не выявлено), предположила,что это какая-то нейропатия и мне поможет препарат Лирика(ужасный,я почитала,страшно было бы его пить).
Травматолог он-лайн - это он на узи локтя к очень хорошему специалисту направил, а не мой невролог.Когда сказала, что у меня уже обе руки и спина подключились, сказал, что мне нужен грамотный невролог или вертеброневролог.
Травматолог в районке - ходила к ней по поводу левого локтя, в самом начале,пока проблема не усугубилась, с тех пор никак к ней не попаду.Она мне вообще сказала, что второй локоть заболел "зеркально" из-за увт на другой руке))
Ревматолог - ничего.
Инфекционист - ничего
Гастроэнтеролог - гастродуоденит и ДЖВП.
Лор - хронический тонзилит, горло спокойное.
Инфекционист - ничего, мне нужно голову лечить, это стресс.
Вирусолог - реактивация вируса герпеса Зостер.
Эндокринолог - жду результат.
Невропатолог - нейролептик Эглонил( я была непротив,т.к. у меня этим летом было большое горе,очень тяжелый период в семье, морально было очень тяжело, а физические боли только усугубляли это состояние, в августе истерика случилась,т.к. я была в отчаянии - болезнь не проходила,работать надо, паузу взять не могу, а физически очень плохо, очень похудела,не могла никак успокиться).От эглонила появился аппетит,вес набрала, стало лучше,я стала намного спокойней относиться к боли,свыклась с ней что ли, до этого была все время готова заплакать, была в отчаянии,что ничего не помогает. Но я бросила эглонил, т.к. началась бессоница и проблемы с ЖКТ. Пью Грандаксин по чуть-чуть.
Массажист вообще сказал,что мне надо на море и все пройдет.
Физиотерапию мне нельзя любую из-за противопоказаний.
Ортезы не ношу - не нашла пока свой размер, детские ищу.

Как-то так, сейчас хожу на работу на мовалисе, пью уже 2 недели по 7,5 мг утром.Боли притупляются,но не уходят,спину отпустило,слава богу,а руки то лучше,то хуже, посуду один вечер помыла,ковры пропылесосила - все,на след день ноют...Пить бОльшие дозы мовалиса боюсь.И не знаю.как долго мне его можно пить.Бросать тоже боюсь - я сейчас хоть могу на работу ходить,  а без него боюсь возобновления острых болей.  Я за это лето очень много нпвсов пила,страшно,что там с желудком,у меня и так гастродуоденит. Руки мажу нимулидом или бутадионом,тейпирую кинезиотейпом.Никаким спортом не занимаюсь, не плаваю, а то у меня и без того от одной домашней работы обострения.

Планирую получить направление к неврологу, а от нее на энмг.(Либо платно сделаю)
Потом хочу вырваться на море,не была в отпуске год, вдруг действительно поможет.
Хочу попробовать иглорефлексотерапию.
Собираюсь, обратиться в клинику спортивной медицины:уж там-то знают,что такое эпикондилиты и протрузии, ЛФК попрошу позаниматься, в зал пойду, если научат,как с эпикондилитами тренироваться.

Вообще планирую серьезно заняться спиной,перекосами всеми и шеей,т.к. раньше болей не было,не укрепляла,ленилась, в итоге мышц нет. Только все это, когда уйдет боль.

Но вот точный диагноз и причину заболевания я так и не узнала. Вечером выложу все анализы.

п.с. Заметила странную особенность: у меня гипермобильность и несколько лет назад мне ревматолог говорила беречь суставы и особенно указывала на запястье и говорила,что у меня рука левая болит и опухает не из-за локтя,а от запястья. Так вот почему-то мне помогает наложение кинезиотейпа на левой руке именно на запястье.Накладываю,как при туннельном синдроме запястья,когда тейп как бы держит сустав, и странно, но именно ноющая боль вдоль всей руки уходит.Если трогать локоть в определенных точках,когда эпикондилит выявляют,то там болит, но именно ноющая боль уходит,а только сниму - все,начинает снова ныть вся рука до плеча.Само запястье не болит,только хрустит.

Спасибо,что пытаетесь помочь!



Pavel90 написал(а):


> Только в нашей дибильной стране с определенной долей безмозглых врачей. Боли в спине и ВБН подгоняют к психосоматике.
> 
> Для вас скажу. Каждый шейный позвонок отвечает за разные ощущения в органах головы. Чем ниже позвонок, действие идет на органы ниже - руки и прочее. У кого язык немеет.
> 
> ...



Ну как Вам сказать...В принципе, я сама была не против назначения успокоительных.потому что слабые меня уже не брали,а состояние у меня было просто кошмарное: мало того,что было большое горе в семье,так еще и болячка эта мучительная и непрекращающаяся на протяжении 3-х месяцев, делающая меня недееспособной, в итоге, когда у меня случилась истерика и домашние хотели скорую вызывать,еле в себя привели,я сама решила, что пора пить что-то посерьезнее персена. Сами понимаете - я молодая, активная, а тут мне стали недоступные элементарные вещи,я даже писать в какой-то момент не могла, не могла банально квартиру убирать или носить сумку, я уже молчу про спорт или просто жизнь без боли.Я впала в отчаяние...К тому же я читала,что при при эпикондилитах часто назначают антидепрессанты,чтобы человек перестал концентрироваться на боли и чтобы спазм меньше был, а я именно концентрируюсь...Я за каждым своими движением теперь слежу и каждый прострел в руках как трагедию воспринимаю. Другое дело,что назначенный мне препарат мне не подошел.Морально стало лучше, аппетит появился(да, я почти не ела,за три месяца похудела нездорОво, потому и обезвоживание), но начались побочки.Замены пока не просила, никак до дойду до поликлиники.

Анализы на варицелле зостер сдала. Врач сказал, что там какие-то начальные титры, которые можно истолковать как заражение(что невозможно,т.к. я болела ветрянкой), так и как обострение хронической инфекции. Сказала попить ацикловир и изопринозит 10 дней и придти снова к ней,посмотреть, что изменилось. Ну я пью, пилюли,вроде,не очень страшные, а если случится чудо и все пройдет, то будет мне счастье(но я уже 9 дней пью - все тоже самое...).

Но мне уже несколько человек говорят,что мой врач - невролог. Где же найти грамотного? Я в замешательстве, врачам уже не верю.Я знаю,что мне назначать - попить мидокалм,мильгамма,НПВС,мази, воротник Шанца...Но я это все уже проходила.Да,ЛФК надо,но какое ЛФК, пока боли...


----------



## Pavel90 (11 Сен 2015)

Leana_95 написал(а):


> Ну как Вам сказать...В принципе, я сама была не против назначения успокоительных.потому что слабые меня уже не брали,а состояние у меня было просто кошмарное: мало того,что было большое горе в семье,так еще и болячка эта мучительная и непрекращающаяся на протяжении 3-х месяцев, делающая меня недееспособной, в итоге, когда у меня случилась истерика и домашние хотели скорую вызывать,еле в себя привели,я сама решила, что пора пить что-то посерьезнее персена. Сами понимаете - я молодая, активная, а тут мне стали недоступные элементарные вещи,я даже писать в какой-то момент не могла, не могла банально квартиру убирать или носить сумку, я уже молчу про спорт или просто жизнь без боли.Я впала в отчаяние...К тому же я читала,что при при эпикондилитах часто назначают антидепрессанты,чтобы человек перестал концентрироваться на боли и чтобы спазм меньше был, а я именно концентрируюсь...Я за каждым своими движением теперь слежу и каждый прострел в руках как трагедию воспринимаю. Другое дело,что назначенный мне препарат мне не подошел.Морально стало лучше, аппетит появился(да, я почти не ела,за три месяца похудела нездорОво, потому и обезвоживание), но начались побочки.Замены пока не просила, никак до дойду до поликлиники.
> 
> Анализы на варицелле зостер сдала. Врач сказал, что там какие-то начальные титры, которые можно истолковать как заражение(что невозможно,т.к. я болела ветрянкой), так и как обострение хронической инфекции. Сказала попить ацикловир и изопринозит 10 дней и придти снова к ней,посмотреть, что изменилось. Ну я пью, пилюли,вроде,не очень страшные, а если случится чудо и все пройдет, то будет мне счастье(но я уже 9 дней пью - все тоже самое...).
> 
> Но мне уже несколько человек говорят,что мой врач - невролог. Где же найти грамотного? Я в замешательстве, врачам уже не верю.Я знаю,что мне назначать - попить мидокалм,мильгамма,НПВС,мази, воротник Шанца...Но я это все уже проходила.Да,ЛФК надо,но какое ЛФК, пока боли...



Мое отчаяние уже год длится. Только боли все в голове и у основания затылка. Желудок догадался сберечь. Назначенные от балды неврологом нвпс пить не стал. Ибо панкреотит. Вам выпишут, не свой же желудок они портят.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Остеопатические техники потому и не признаются всеми врачами, что имеют под собой психотерапевтическую основу. Так может у этих реальных пацанов проблемы были не в шее?



Хорошо. Кому то может и помогают морально. Но там врачь применял элементы мануальной терапии также. Вот скажите. У меня сильно уши режет. Прямо внутри уха сильное давление и резь. Мою тему вы знаете, про аномалию квп. И сколиоз шейный. Нервы из кпв могут давать боль на уши? Над ухом болевая линия вдоль него. И все онемевшее.

*Leana_95*, попробуйте заменить нвпс, если не терпится, на уколы именно в мышцы. Чтобы через жкт эти лекарства не шли.

Либо свечи нвпс


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Сен 2015)

А когда были к ревматолога, то СОЭ, уже было повышено.
Референтное значение  по СОЭ в аназих какое?


Pavel90 написал(а):


> *Leana_95*, попробуйте заменить нвпс, если не терпится, на уколы именно в мышцы. Чтобы через жкт эти лекарства не шли.
> Либо свечи нвпс


Павел, Вы врач?
Какой?


----------



## Pavel90 (12 Сен 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Павел, Вы врач?
> Какой?


Я не врач, но умею вдумчиво читать приложение к таблеткам. Нвпс через жкт - сожгет желудок к чертям.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Сен 2015)

Pavel90 написал(а):


> Я не врач, но умею вдумчиво читать приложение к таблеткам. Нвпс через жкт - сожгет желудок к чертям.


Самый распространённый миф о механизме возникновения осложнений со стороны ЖКТ при приёме НПВС внутрь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2015)

Pavel90 написал(а):


> Я не врач, но умею вдумчиво читать приложение к таблеткам. Нвпс через жкт - сожгет желудок к чертям.


Старайтесь к своему мнению добавлять слова: ....Я не врач, я просто так думаю....


----------



## mailfort (6 Авг 2019)

Pavel90 написал(а):


> Я не знаю какой. Но есть реальные люди, с которыми я лично знаком. У которых проблемы в шее. После остеопата - онемение может временно пройти.


Павел, раскажите, какие симптомы у знакомых с языком были? Тоже мучаюсь, язык задействован.


----------

